# Coyote hunting and shot size



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I want to give coyote hunting another shot this year and I have a good location picked out! However it is going to be a close range shot in an area with lots of brush. To further add to my dilema I can only use steel shot with bbb being the largest allowed!
Will a load of 3 inch BBB's be large enough to kill a 'yote at say 30 yards maximum???? Like I said it would have to be non toxic shot.
I figure I will try to take one with my bow, while deer hunting. Think I stand a chance in hell???


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Check out www.coyotegods.com. They suggest 4's are as small as you want to go. I plan on shooting 2's out of my turkey barrel this winter. 

Also, the website will really get you fired up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2000)

Buy the Coyote gods video !! this is a must for beginers


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Loads of #4's????? You must be talking about lead. I use 4's for early season teal. I can only use steel or othe non toxic. 
I just saw a show on the outdoor channel and I'm all fired up now!!! Then I saw 6 holes where yotes have buried scraps of food and they are close to my deer stand.


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

I just had to pass this on. I had a 'yote run through the woods on me the last morning of shotgun season this year. She made her last mistake of stopping to look around while about 85 yards out quartering away! Got the medium sized female right behind the left shoulder. Having the pelt tanned and will hang it in my den. That is the only animal I got during the deer gun season. Kind of a nice consolation prize, eh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

they make fine fur pelts
i have a couple of them tanned. Noy on a cloth just a hanging fur. Looks very nice


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

What I use depends upon the cover when hunting alone, or whether I'm the rifleman or the shotgun man when teaming up.
For rifle hunting I use a Remington 700 in a 22-250, and a Bushnell 3X10 Sportview scope, with 55gr. factory loads. For shotgunning I use a Remington 1187 with the full-choke tube and 3" mag. BB loads.
They both knock them stiff. I killed one with the shotgun that was probably about 40 yards out.

------------------
Take a Kid Hunting!

[This message has been edited by Jumpshootin' (edited 12-04-2000).]


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Just for the record Jumpshootin' You used lead BB or steel BB?? I'm pretty sure BBB steel will do the trick


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

> Originally posted by WEEZER:
> * Just for the record Jumpshootin' You used lead BB or steel BB?? I'm pretty sure BBB steel will do the trick*


 They're steel BB's. I just use my goose loads rather than buying lead or copper.



------------------
Take a Kid Hunting!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

My mistake! The suggested shot size by the coyotegods is #4 buck in lead.

I do know that lead 2's and 4's are adequate for red fox size animals.


----------



## dogcaller (Dec 24, 2007)

I wanted to post to help you out if possible. I have been coyote hunting 4 a solid yr now. i resently tried my luck with shotgun hunting and had a bad experience i called in a coyote to about 15 to 20 yards which is great only to be let down when i shot it..i was using #4 3" heavy turkey load and a .695 full choke shot the dog in the head and it ran away never to be found..ive recently changed my arsenal to hevi-shot brand dead coyote they have this in 3 and 3 1/2 and ive got a carlsons the dead coyote choke tube. Id love to tell you how good this works but ive yet to find out, you can see this set up in action at predatorquest.com they claim to be shooting upto 70 yrds with this set up


----------



## dogcaller (Dec 24, 2007)

I wanted to post to help you out if possible. I have been coyote hunting 4 a solid yr now. i resently tried my luck with shotgun hunting and had a bad experience i called in a coyote to about 15 to 20 yards which is great only to be let down when i shot it..i was using #4 3" heavy turkey load and a .695 full choke shot the dog in the head and it ran away never to be found..ive recently changed my arsenal to hevi-shot brand dead coyote they have this in 3 and 3 1/2 and ive got a carlsons the dead coyote choke tube. Id love to tell you how good this works but ive yet to find out, you can see this set up in action at predatorquest.com they claim to be shooting upto 70 yrds with this set up.


----------



## dogcaller (Dec 24, 2007)

sorry bout the double post..also they have this load in t shot tungston/nickle which i believe is nontox


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Weezer

Since your limited to non toxic smaller than BBB,Hevi BB would be your best bet. I would not shoot winter coyotes at more than 20 yards with steel BBB. Hevi BB should do A good job to 40 yards. 


Griff


----------



## ublyhunter (Jan 10, 2005)

WEEZER said:


> I want to give coyote hunting another shot this year and I have a good location picked out! However it is going to be a close range shot in an area with lots of brush. To further add to my dilema I can only use steel shot with bbb being the largest allowed!
> Will a load of 3 inch BBB's be large enough to kill a 'yote at say 30 yards maximum???? Like I said it would have to be non toxic shot.
> I figure I will try to take one with my bow, while deer hunting. Think I stand a chance in hell???


Heck yeah! The bbb will do the trick at 30 yards. Even with modified choke. Good Luck!


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I second the dead coyote load.


----------

